# spiny stick bug enclosure size?



## v_various (Jun 20, 2010)

So I fell in love with these guys, after asking their owner a few questions I feel reasonably okay with adding a couple to my zoo. I'm having a hard time finding out what size viv they need though, what would be comfortable for two females?

I should have pics next week, I NEVER thought myself a 'bug' person, but these guys are so charming.


----------



## hornet (Jun 20, 2010)

they are amazing animals arnt they  i've been breeding phasmids, including this species, for a couple of years now, can never get bored of them. For nymphs you could use a small kritter keeper. For 2 adult fems you want something at least 30cm tall so they can moult without hitting the ground. Other dimensions are not so important, i normally use modified plastic storage tubs to house my phasmids


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Jun 20, 2010)

yeah i love these things, have had them for about 2 - 3 years now..... i just used a tank 30cm or higher and cover the top with fly screen for ventilation.


----------

